# Toro 621r - throttle/governor



## Lindsey Sprouls (Nov 17, 2018)

My 2012 621R was running like garbage so I went to do a rebuild on the carb. Sadly, the jet got stripped trying to remove it.

So, ordered a new carb and slapped it in. Now, here's my dilemma. I didn't see anything connected to the throttle after pulling the old carb and honestly I think I may have let the cable pull out without seeing where it goes. 

My question is, does anyone know how the throttle on this is hooked up? Hoping I don't need to go back out and freeze while pulling it fully apart again.


----------

